# New M.A.B.S program at Master's College



## matt01 (Oct 27, 2005)

There had been word going around when I was still on campus that Master's would begin a Masters in Biblical Studies. Now it seems to be coming a little closer to reality. For those of you in Southern California, who can't do a M.Div or want something different, this may be the thing.

Here is the meat of the email from the alumni office:

_Over the past year, we have been working toward the development of a new Master of Arts degree in Biblical Studies (MABS) which we hope to offer in our Summer Institute Program (SIP) beginning July 2006. A brief overview of the program is presented below.

As part of the process to obtain approval from our accrediting agency, we need to determine the level of interest there would be for this type of program. We would ask for your help to take just 3 minutes to "REPLY" to this e-mail and answer the three questions below. Your input is very important to help us submit a strong proposal to the accrediting agency.

Program Overview

The MABS program is designed to provide graduate-level training in Bible to men and women for whom the pastoral-ministry specific Master of Divinity is neither desired nor appropriate. It is NOT intended for those anticipating doctoral studies in Bible or theology. It aims, rather, to cultivate that knowledge of the Scriptures-specifically in its historical and theological dimensions-which is essential for Christian ministry of all types. The program aims to provide students with that breadth of biblical training requisite for effective service to Christ and his church.

The MABS program would have two emphasis options for students. Both proposed emphases utilize the same 24 unit core of biblical and theological studies coursework which would be offered over 2 to 3 years during the 3 week Summer Institute Program sessions in early July.

The Church and Missions Ministries emphasis requires an additional 15 units of independent study coursework that relates specifically to application of the core coursework to ministry leadership in evangelical churches and in foreign mission settings.

In contrast, the Secondary and Higher Education emphasis requires 8 units of independent study coursework beyond the 24 unit core which is focused on application of biblical principles to teaching within a range of academic disciplines at the secondary and college educational levels..._


----------



## pastorway (Oct 27, 2005)

interesting!

an accredited MA in Biblical Studies done at home with classes in CA for 3 weeks in the summer.....

This is worth looking into!

Phillip

[Edited on 10-27-05 by pastorway]


----------

